# Schwinn Pullman Motorbike pulled off the farm



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 1, 2022)

I don’t have all the details but my brother just grabbed this bike for me on an old farm in Nebraska. 1930s? It’s been on its side for about 50 years. Tank still in tact. Any thoughts for display or rider?


----------



## mrg (Feb 1, 2022)

Maybe a little glass inside to hold that tank together, a Schwinn sprocket & wheels and make that a rusty rider, serial #'s?


----------



## Maskadeo (Feb 2, 2022)

1935 Schwinn Cycleplane. That tank is too far gone for fiberglass and would disentgrate the more you mess with it. Would make a cool wall hanger though!


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 2, 2022)

Maskadeo said:


> 1935 Schwinn Cycleplane. That tank is too far gone for fiberglass and would disentgrate the more you mess with it. Would make a cool wall hanger though!



I would agree. Might be lucky to get it off without it turning to rust crumbs; Rest of the bike could be worthy of a build though. Whether rat, klunker or period with a OA bath


----------



## onecatahula (Feb 2, 2022)

Maskadeo said:


> 1935 Schwinn Cycleplane. That tank is too far gone for fiberglass and would disentgrate the more you mess with it. Would make a cool wall hanger though!



Looks like 1936:


----------



## Maskadeo (Feb 2, 2022)

Ah yes. Good eye. I was too focused trying to look at the rear stays in what you can see from the photos.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 2, 2022)

“If they only had known, they would’ve taken better care of their bike.”


----------



## Maskadeo (Feb 2, 2022)

Or at least parked it in the dry area of the barn!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Feb 2, 2022)

First off...congrats to your brother Ward's guy for finding such a neat piece of Schwinn bicycle history. He had a good eye! I concur its a 1936..frame/narrow fenders seem to indicate this. With like condition parts to make complete-this would make a great.....'relic rat rod' rider. Sure its a bit rough and probably beyond what 99% of us would consider salvageable but certainly not a garden sculpture-wall hanger(art piece!)-maybe. If only it could tell us about the years of neglect back to its days of glory when it left the showroom! Great find-any as found pictures-a story of its past?


----------



## rickyd (Feb 2, 2022)

Rubber, grease, and go. It'll get more looks than anything else you own


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 2, 2022)

Yep,
I agree!
Just service it up to ride as is, and let the chips fall where they may.
Literally, Lol!
It’ll be a head turner for all the right reasons.
The hilarious part, will be all the people that will ask you, if you’re going to restore it?
The correct answer to that question is,
No! If I did that, you wouldn’t have even noticed it.🤣


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 2, 2022)

Thanks for the feedback. If he didn’t notice it they were going to dump it into a steel trash pile. Very rare to find anything in central Nebraska from this age. No sidewalks in those town of less than a hundred people so it has been on dirt roads since it left under some kids Christmas tree 🎄!! I’ll post better pics once I get back in March to pic up. Thanks, Fred


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 2, 2022)

mrg said:


> Maybe a little glass inside to hold that tank together, a Schwinn sprocket & wheels and make that a rusty rider, serial #'s?




send it to me I'll patch it up with metal.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 2, 2022)

Maskadeo said:


> Or at least parked it in the dry area of the barn!



The barns were built for cattle, not bicycles😎


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 2, 2022)

So who prefers to "Preserve the Crust"? | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

I've been seeing more & more bikes left "as found" lately, and wondering if this is a growing trend or simply more are being posted up & ridden? For me, it started with the Crusty Merc. Paint was too burnt to clean up, plated parts were all rust & bare metal, so OA or steelwool/WD40 weren't...




					thecabe.com


----------



## tacochris (Feb 2, 2022)

I swear, and most folks know I am a certifiable rust nut by this point, that tank is freaking awesome!  If you can keep the tank together please do or let someone like me save it.  If you havent seen my cycle truck thread by now, I have knack for saving things other people tell me are "too far gone".


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 2, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I swear, and most folks know I am a certifiable rust nut by this point, that tank is freaking awesome!  If you can keep the tank together please do or let someone like me save it.  If you havent seen my cycle truck thread by now, I have knack for saving things other people tell me are "too far gone".



I agree and will do my best to get it to Colorado in tact to make a decision on the whole project’s future. 😎🏆


----------



## tacochris (Feb 2, 2022)

Wards Guy.. said:


> I agree and will do my best to get it to Colorado in tact to make a decision on the whole project’s future. 😎🏆



Thats very awesome buddy, glad you’re gonna keep it alive!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 5, 2022)

Superman1984 said:


> I would agree. Might be lucky to get it off without it turning to rust crumbs; Rest of the bike could be worthy of a build though. Whether rat, klunker or period with a OA bath



A good metal bender could probably fix this tank.. Iv'e seen some worse than that brought back from the dead.. But leave the rest of the bike alone.. Really COOOL old Motorbike.. Good luck and RideOnn.. Razin..


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 5, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> A good metal bender could probably fix this tank.. Iv'e seen some worse than that brought back from the dead.. But leave the rest of the bike alone.. Really COOOL old Motorbike.. Good luck and RideOnn.. Razin..



My doubts aren't that that it can be remade. It's the actual side of that tank staying together. Getting it off & not destroying what little is left of it.

I was thinking maybe an expanding foam might help hold what's left of it but it'd be a trial / 1 shot experiment


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 5, 2022)

Guys the tank is a one piece hanging tank, no sides to remove.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 5, 2022)

i would just hang it up and  look at it when i want to


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 5, 2022)

Grease it up and ride it


----------



## nick tures (Feb 5, 2022)

go threw it leave it crusty and ride that thing !


----------



## mrg (Feb 5, 2022)

Superman1984 said:


> My doubts aren't that that it can be remade. It's the actual side of that tank staying together. Getting it off & not destroying what little is left of it.
> 
> I was thinking maybe an expanding foam might help hold what's left of it but it'd be a trial / 1 shot experiment




Stay away from the expanding foam, could rip that tank apart, as said carfully clean the loose rust out of the inside ( I mean just a tooth brush ), tape over the holes outside, lay some glass on the inside & some brown primer on the exposed glass on the outside and your sealed up, no sanding or anything else!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 21, 2022)

To all with questions, I am picking up this Saturday and will update pictures. Thanks, Fred


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 21, 2022)

Wards Guy.. said:


> To all with questions, I am picking up this Saturday and will update pictures. Thanks, Fred



Can’t wait to see more 😎😎


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 21, 2022)

I say fix the tank right or leave it alone.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 21, 2022)

My vote, is to leave it be.
There isn’t going to be much to gain by messing with it.
It’s desirability is in its relic state, and if you alter that, you’ll only be detracting from its desirability.
Just my humble opinion of course.
If you want to encase it in fiberglass, be my guest.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 21, 2022)

Wards Guy.. said:


> The barns were built for cattle, not bicycles😎



I once bought a JC Higgins for parts that had been left leaning against a barn and was stepped on by a cow. I don't think being run over by a truck would have done any more damage than that cow did.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 21, 2022)

Gordon said:


> I once bought a JC Higgins for parts that had been left leaning against a barn and was stepped on by a cow. I don't think being run over by a truck would have done any more damage than that cow did.



Agree with that. I am going to be shocked by the resilience of something from the 30s surviving on this cattle farm in central Nebraska. I know them personally. With no sidewalks or real city streets to ride within 100 miles. Once the tires went flat an only daily chores in sight I’m sure some of these Christmas gifts we left by the tree in the front yard to die.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Wards Guy.. (Apr 2, 2022)

To all, 
I really appreciate all the inquiries on the 1936 Pullman. It just so happened to be sold to the first reply after it was posted and that was a local guy here in Denver. I enjoyed all the interests and comments from everyone for a hometown piece that my brother fortunately rescued. Thanks again! Sincerely, Fred


----------



## tacochris (Apr 3, 2022)

Dangit....wish there was a price posted so i could have had a shot!  This is the kinda thing ive been after....
Well congrats to the new owner.


----------

